# Unterlagen zu alten R+S Reglerbausteinen



## Ma_su (8 November 2006)

Ich muss mich demnächst mit einer alten Lüftungsanlage beschäftigen. In der sind ALTE Modulregler von der Firma R+S eingebaut. Jetzt bin auf der Suche nach Unterlagen zu diesen Reglern. Im Internet habe ich schon mal geschaut, bin aber nicht fündig geworden. 
Unterlagen in der Firma wo die Anlage steht gibt es auch nicht!

Es handelt sich um die Typen von R+S
Typ: 105.611
Typ: 105.803
Typ: 105.932
Typ: 105.921
Typ: 105.121
Typ: 105.511 

Für jede Art von hinweisen oder unterlagen wäre ich dankbar!


----------



## gravieren (8 November 2006)

Hi

Google:

http://www.riccius-sohn.com

http://www.riccius-sohn.com/deutsch/




Ansonsten beim Service nachfragen, die sind sehr entgegenkommend.


Karl


----------



## gravieren (8 November 2006)

Hi

Umschluesselungstabelle  ( Auszug )


http://www.riccius-sohn.com/deutsch/pdf/doc/ersatzteile.pdf




Karl


----------



## Ma_su (8 November 2006)

Danke die Seite hatte ich Selber von R+S gefunden kurz nachdem ich den Beitrag geschrieben hatte. Was dort an Beschreibungen zu ist eher bescheiden.  

Aber deine Ersatzteilliste ist echt super, die hatte ich übersehen (dabei habe ich schon eine Brille). Nun weiß ich wenigsten was die Dinger für eine Funktion haben. 
Das muss dann wohl reichen.

Also besten Dank nochmal.


----------



## gravieren (8 November 2006)

Hi



> Das muss dann wohl reichen.


Für was, grober Überblick  ;-)





> Ansonsten beim Service nachfragen, die sind sehr entgegenkommend.



Nochmals zur Info, falls du das überlesen hast.
Du bekommst sicherlich "grobinformationen" für die Regler.

Ich denke du willst welche als Ersatz "kaufen" ;-)  
Sag das doch zumindest dem Servicepersonal.



P.S.  Offtopic.  Bei Siemens bekomme ich Datenblätter für ca. 20 Jahre alte Regler problemlos.  (Bis ca. 30 Seiten)

Alte Handbücher komplett werden für 40 Euro Unkostenbeitrag Fotokopiert.


Karl


----------



## Ma_su (9 November 2006)

Ich brauche die nur, wie du schon sagtest, für einen Groben Überblick. Dafür sollte es reichen. Weil mit der Anlagen Dokumentation ist es nicht weit her. Hoffentlich stimmen wenigsten die Schaltpläne.  Von dem eigentlichen Regler gibt es auch noch eine Anleitung (eine Kleine). Mal schauen wie das so wird.

Aber Danke nochmal.


----------

